# Drilling Engineering - A Distributed Learning Course



## mojahid (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الرابط الذي في الموضوع يتعلق hydraulic well

 اظغط علي الرابط
http://www.9q9q.net/up3/index.php?f=CgBZ4YXWS


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مرحبا بك مهندس مجاهد وشكرا لك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## rgu2005 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

give us the correct link to your priceless book, please.....
i really need that book for the drilling cost analysis
any other materials concerning the drilling cost analysis is welcome
thanks


----------



## mojahid (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط للموضوع_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
_بسم الله ابدأ اول مشاركتي معكم وارجو ان تنال رضاكم وهي عبارة عن كتاب لطالب هندسة النفط

:-This workbook includes​      
Drilling Fluids and Hydraulics
Casing and Cementing
Bit Technology
Drillstring Basics
Directional Drilling
Horizontal Wells
Stuck Pipe
Well Control
Cost Analysis
Technical Writing
هو:
http://www.9q9q.net/up3/index.php?f=6B4MKkbC7​


----------



## mojahid (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط الذي في الموضوع الاول يتعلق hydraulic well
نرجو الاستفادة منه ايضا
وناسف جدا علي الخطا


----------



## mazouz777 (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الكتب لأن الرابط لا يعمل
و شكرا


----------



## wabouthebest (11 يناير 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## m.attia (18 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة بهذه الكتب الهامة وووووو لكن الرابط لا لا لا لا يعمل


----------



## موح الجيري (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة بهذه الكتب الهامة وووووو لكن الرابط لا لا لا لا يعمل


----------

